#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Pivot Table / Mail Merge

## nmicon

If I make a pivot table in Excel, can I do a mail merge in Word from the Pivot Table?

----------


## ExlGuru

Hi,
I don't think it is not possible to select a pivot table directly from the list of "tables" within an Excel document when you connect from Word.

I suggest that you select the area of the pivot table that contains the data
you want to use (no totals rows and columns, and no other stuff above and to the left of the table) and copy it it to a new sheet. 

Then see if you can use that sheet as the data source. Because pivot tables have column names that are generated from the data in the table they are based on, the column names 

a. may be long and contain spaces. Word may not deal with that too well,
but I suggest you look.
b. will change depending on the data. 

That would mean that unless you arrange your data so that the column names never change, you will have to- change the MERGEFIELD field names in your mail merge main document whenever the column names change and
- (probably) reconnect to the data source.

The only workaround I can think of for that is to create constant column
names (e.g. boring ones like column1, column2) and /not/ copy the ow
containing pivot-table generated names when you copy to that new sheet. But it all depends on what you are trying to achieve.

----------

